

Show HN: TankardApp – Easy two-factor-auth code generation for OS X - danielhunt
http://tankardapp.com

======
danielhunt
Hey HN. TankardApp is a small Mac utility that scratches an itch I've had for
a while when it comes to 2 factor auth.

It took a little over 2 months in total to build, working on it close to 3 or
4 hours per week.

------
decob
awesome app dude....

